# BEELINE in Michigan



## rick54 (May 8, 2014)

Can anyone speak to the quality of the woodenware (medium supers) from this supplier in Michigan?


----------



## adamf (Jan 28, 2006)

rick54 said:


> Can anyone speak to the quality of the woodenware (medium supers) from this supplier in Michigan?


I bought a hundred medium supers from Beeline in 2006 or 2007 (back when they were in PA). Of all the older supers I have now, that are still functional, the BEELINE ones are in the best shape.

Your mileage may vary.

Adam
https://vpqueenbees.com


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

Our local woodenware guy is a distributor of their products (including their topbar hives). The boxes are very good. I run mostly topbar hives from their kit, but I've branched out into 8 frame mediums this year. Had a couple of their 8 frame mediums for a couple of years and they do well.


----------

